# Internal Data Offers Glimpse At Uber Sex Assault Complaints



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*By Booyah

http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarz...pse-at-uber-sex-assault-complaints#.dbqLLVGqw


















*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I sure hope pax arent emailing Uber when they get raped (or even sexual assualts),instead of calling 911/police first. Seems if there are 50,000+ alleged raped by pax according to this story, there should be at least 50,000 police reports filed as well. I saw all are bogus if they didnt file a police report. No mention of police reports though, so Someone should check out that backend


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I sure hope pax arent emailing Uber when they get raped (or even sexual assualts),instead of calling 911/police first. Seems if there are 50,000+ alleged raped by pax according to this story, there should be at least 50,000 police reports filed as well. I saw all are bogus if they didnt file a police report. No mention of police reports though, so Someone should check out that backend


Rape appologism.
Good job.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems if there are 50,000+ alleged raped by pax according to this story, there should be at least 50,000 police reports filed as well. I saw all are bogus if they didnt file a police report.


Reading Comprehension: D-
Uber Apologism: A+


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Rape appologism.
> Good job.


Not sure if you're being sarcastic or slow.... But do you really give that much credibilty to women who get raped and just send an email to Uber complaing? instead of calling the police and making a report and pressing for charges????????? Seriously? If women have filed 50,000 rape reports and the police havent made an issue about it then we need to scrutinze those police departments. But if they file 50,000 email reports and no police reports, you definately have to scrutinze the woman. The article of course doesnt tackle this issue. They are just showing total number of searches in a query. There's a lot more info left to be desired....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic or slow.... But do you really give that much credibilty to women who get raped and just send an email to Uber complaing? instead of calling the police and making a report and pressing for charges????????? Seriously? If women have filed 50,000 rape reports and the police havent made an issue about it then we need to scrutinze those police departments. But if they file 50,000 email reports and no police reports, you definately have to scrutinze the woman. The article of course doesnt tackle this issue. They are just showing total number of searches in a query. There's a lot more info left to be desired....


Wow!
Where did you get the number 50,000?
Answer: pulled it out of your ass.

The article poses two numbers with different search metrics. One with 5827 tickets for rape, one with 6160 tickets for sexual assault.
With statistical crossover being what it is, this shows a mean average of about 6000 trouble tickets related to rape/sexual assault.
I am neither slow, nor sarcastic (in this particular case - im plenty sarcastic most of the time).
50,000?
Dude you didnt read the article, nor the screenshots.
Again, good work (ok thats sarcastic).

Edit: you edited your own numerical error, guess you decided to actually read the screenshots after all.

More excellent work.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow!
> Where did you get the number 50,000?
> Answer: pulled it out of your ass.
> 
> ...


So you REALLY gonna just skip over the post where I corrected the number before you posted right? Just going to act like its not there?

But again, the number is a MOOT point. The content is whats important. No matter, if it 5,000, 50,000, or even 5million alleged rapes, there should be the same number of police reports. But between yall hate for Uber and being so pressed to take a shot at me for adding 1 extra zero to the number, yall disregard the pertinent info,smh.

So how bout yall hop off the number fiacso, and address the issue of did these people report to police, did these rapes occur. All you see is titles of emails,but know nothing of the content, but run with it anyway, smh

But of course nobody wants facts, they just want to hear bad UBer press, smh


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a dash cam that is utterly useless when it comes to false assault claims. The problem is my cam loops every 3 minutes and will only save recorded data if I push a button. If someone attacks me, I can prove it. But if someone were trying to sue uber via false claim, I'd have no way to prove otherwise unless the pax told me he/she were going to report a bogus assault....which isn't going to happen. As soon as I get more money, I'm going to invest in a cam that loops in 12-24 hour increments. It's really messed up that so many women cry wolf. It makes it harder for the real victims to prove their case isn't fraudulent.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

This piece is utter bullshit. The explanations that Uber gave are 100% correct, for once. The search in ZD is less than precise, every time there's a sexual assault/rape in the news we would get a shitton of tickets from people either asking about it or letting their opinion be known, and people are prone to using the word rape as hyperbole, especially in complaints about surge or cleaning fees. The CSRs who provided the screenshots and the ones who wrote this piece aren't doing anything good here.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I have a dash cam that is utterly useless when it comes to false assault claims. The problem is my cam loops every 3 minutes and will only save recorded data if I push a button. If someone attacks me, I can prove it. But if someone were trying to sue uber via false claim, I'd have no way to prove otherwise unless the pax told me he/she were going to report a bogus assault....which isn't going to happen. As soon as I get more money, I'm going to invest in a cam that loops in 12-24 hour increments. It's really messed up that so many women cry wolf. It makes it harder for the real victims to prove their case isn't fraudulent.


My cab it's a 14 day loop. About 3k for a decent set up. Sealed unit only opened by the appropriate authorities. 14 days covers you for the time it takes for the police to do their paperwork and track the car down. Ubers view on cameras I understand is they affect driver ratings and I wouldn't suggest they don't want evidence in the form of video to be used against a driver.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> And still would like to know if there are a matching number of police reports to go with the claims


Highly doubt it.

There are likely to be some women who go straight to the police, There are going to be some women who go straight to the hospital, there are going to be some who go straight to Uber with who knows what expectation in mind.

All that being said, what the article deals with is Uber's internal accounting system and their transparency.

You have eagerly been commenting on the Kalamazoo shooting threads, a thread having to do with a personal possibly drinking and then driving to grab a pax. You are forever pointing out that the basic idea that regardless of whether or not these people are Uber drivers..... well, people drive their cars...... That basic kind of spiel.

The fact is, once a person starts driving the general public around, they a re going to find themselves facing far more scrutiny. They will have far more questions to answer. There are likely more lines to be drawn. That is reasonable and to be expected.

Uber, by insisting on its own definition of itself as something other than a transportation company has unwillingly and perhaps unwittingly created a bit more contrast than they would like when such incidents appear. Four five years and counting, the general public and regulators have mostly turned their heads while Uber has done nothing but grow like a cancer, gaining lots of inertia.

Uber has made a formless, mostly anonymous transportation network. No one seems to be steering the ship, money is clearly being exchanged, there is an understanding of trust that needs to be formalized. Look at Uber's recent refusal to create a driver roster in Midland Tejas. Take Uber's refusal to turn over trip data to the California and Pennsylvania PUCs.

They have done nothing but avoid transparency. Why shouldn't we be openly questioning what is being reported lately? It is only a matter of time.

With respect to the DUI thread from California, I seem to remember you pointed out having a sticker in the window doesn't mean he was driving at that moment or that evening. That is true, but it does imply a level of trust. Personally, I believe if a person as a particular car registered for Uber use, considering the work is so incredibly casual and spur of the moment, the BAC level for a given driver in such a car should be reduced to half the level of a non TNC registered car. It shouldn't matter whether or not the person was logged in or not for the simple fact that currently, there is little or no accountability within the system. It's all BS.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...r-slamming-into-party-bus-in-san-diego.64431/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> This piece is utter bullshit. The explanations that Uber gave are 100% correct, for once. The search in ZD is less than precise, every time there's a sexual assault/rape in the news we would get a shitton of tickets from people either asking about it or letting their opinion be known, and people are prone to using the word rape as hyperbole, especially in complaints about surge or cleaning fees. The CSRs who provided the screenshots and the ones who wrote this piece aren't doing anything good here.


LoL, stop, you know the forum people that hate Uber dont want to hear this lol


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> LoL, stop, you know the forum people that hate Uber dont want to hear this lol


I'm all for hating on Uber but that article is so blatantly wrong, I can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Related article on Uber CSRs:

*Contracts And Chaos: Inside Uber's Customer Service Struggles*


----------



## FiveBelow (Dec 22, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> This piece is utter bullshit. The explanations that Uber gave are 100% correct, for once. The search in ZD is less than precise, every time there's a sexual assault/rape in the news we would get a shitton of tickets from people either asking about it or letting their opinion be known, and people are prone to using the word rape as hyperbole, especially in complaints about surge or cleaning fees. The CSRs who provided the screenshots and the ones who wrote this piece aren't doing anything good here.





thehappytypist said:


> I'm all for hating on Uber but that article is so blatantly wrong, I can't keep my mouth shut.


THANK YOU for saying this! I have been biting my tongue since reading the article earlier today.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's response:
*Safety at Uber*
... _You asked about screenshots in your possession (and since published) showing that if a customer service representative types "rape" or "sexual assault" into our database, they will see more than 5,800 results (i.e. customer support tickets) for rape and 6,160 for sexual assault over a period of three years. These results are highly misleading because:_

_Riders routinely misspell "rate" (as in the fare) as "rape", or use the word "rape" in another context. For example, "you raped my wallet";_
_Any email address or rider/driver last name that contains the letters R, A, P, E consecutively (for example, Don Draper) are included. After analyzing the data, we found more than 11,000 rider names and 17,500 rider emails with the letters "rape";_
_The results also showed tickets from passengers who got into cars not on the Uber platform, or who were discussing unsubstantiated media reports of sexual assaults._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Riders routinely misspell "rate" (as in the fare) as "rape", or use the word "rape" in another context. For example, "you raped my wallet";


Do the riders also routinely use "sexual assault" in another context, for example, "you sexually assaulted my wallet"?


chi1cabby said:


> Any email address or rider/driver last name that contains the letters R, A, P, E consecutively (for example, Don Draper) are included. After analyzing the data, we found more than 11,000 rider names and 17,500 rider emails with the letters "rape";


How many rider/driver names spelled S, E, X, U, A, L, A, S, S, A, U, L, T?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They say there's only been five rapes. There's more than five posted on that screen shot, lol! Only five penetrations? Uber said they are trying everything they can do to provide the best customer safety. Well still no number to call. If your raped the cops have nobody to call. If the driver or passenger assults you, no emergency toll free number ANYWHERE! No fingerprinting background checks, no drug testing, so naw, Uber is not even close to protecting the public. Plus passengers with really low ratings are still able to use Uber. They lie and are a total clown. They only care about making money.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> They say there's only been five rapes. There's more than five posted on that screen shot, lol!


They are saying there are 5 rapes that actually happened

The screen shot shows titles of email reports, smh


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarz...pse-at-uber-sex-assault-complaints#.dbqLLVGqw*


_In another customer service screenshot pertaining to confirmed driver alcohol/drug use, support logic instructions suggest that "if rider does not want to escalate with LE (law enforcement) or media, follow strike system, issue warning, and resolve without escalating."
_
But Uber is mandated to follow a Zero Tolerance Policy on drugs & alcohol, per Rideshare laws in every single state, *in Virginia*, for example:








What's more Uber itself has committed to "*Zero Tolerance Policy*". So how does "follow strike system, issue warning, and resolve without escalating" jive with "Zero Tolerance" law & internal policy requirements?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Apologizes For "Imperfect (And Fictitious)" Rebuttal Of A BuzzFeed News Claim*
*http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarz...ct-and-fictitious-rebuttal-of-a-bu#.gcz22PG9M*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So Raper Johnston would show, but Don Draper would not. Whoop tee doo

So what is the point of these buzzfeed reports, to draw a picture that lots of people are getting raped in Uber? Is this really happening? Why isnt the police mentioned in these reports.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So Raper Johnston would show, but Don Draper would not. Whoop tee doo
> 
> So what is the point of these buzzfeed reports, to draw a picture that lots of people are getting raped in Uber? Is this really happening? Why isnt the police mentioned in these reports.


They're badly twisting information and imo it's just clickbait. I guarantee 99% of those tickets are people expressing their concern over the sexual assaults reported in the media. Every time there was something like that, we received emails about how to handle. Usually by escalating but sometimes they'd write a response for us to send out.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Buzzfeed Article about the number of Uber sexual assault claims goes viral.

*https://www.rt.com/news/334940-uber-confirms-sexual-assaults/*


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Secular assault isn't treated as a crime everywhere. In fact, I'm guessing in many places in the United States, if someone reported an inappropriate comment to the police, they'd get ignored. Not that it's appropriate and the individual responsible should be removed from the platform, but it should be taken into account for police report discrepancies


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Secular assault isn't treated as a crime everywhere. In fact, I'm guessing in many places in the United States, if someone reported an inappropriate comment to the police, they'd get ignored. Not that it's appropriate and the individual responsible should be removed from the platform, but it should be taken into account for police report discrepancies


SECULAR assault? 
What is that, atheists beating me with rolling pins?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> My cab it's a 14 day loop. About 3k for a decent set up. Sealed unit only opened by the appropriate authorities. 14 days covers you for the time it takes for the police to do their paperwork and track the car down. Ubers view on cameras I understand is they affect driver ratings and I wouldn't suggest they don't want evidence in the form of video to be used against a driver.


Same as ours. It's how we proved the 5 drivers that hit our cabs were driving for Uber. Like magic, the Uber sticker disappeared when the cops showed up.

The look on the Uber drivers face once they learned everything in and around our cars are recorded.....Priceless.

All 5 had their insurance cancelled.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Same as ours. It's how we proved the 5 drivers that hit our cabs were driving for Uber. Like magic, the Uber sticker disappeared when the cops showed up.
> 
> The look on the Uber drivers face once they learned everything in and around our cars are recorded.....Priceless.
> 
> All 5 had their insurance cancelled.


We run 5 cabs did have had one of ours in an accident where the sweet young girl and the four friends in her car all claimed that our cab driven by an Indian driver went through a red light and hit them late at night no other witnesses. Then got on Facebook abusing Indian taxi drivers all maniacs and the usual racist crap that goes with that. Police download the video that she was unaware of it showed her going though the light that had turned red while she was 100 metres away. The phone call to get her insurance details was very enjoyable. Those cameras are priceless.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I sure hope pax arent emailing Uber when they get raped (or even sexual assualts),instead of calling 911/police first. Seems if there are 50,000+ alleged raped by pax according to this story, there should be at least 50,000 police reports filed as well. I saw all are bogus if they didnt file a police report. No mention of police reports though, so Someone should check out that backend


I think that's where all the trouble started...drivers checkin out the back end


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Rape appologism.
> Good job.


Bingo!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

thehappytypist's blog post on this Sexual Assault Complaints article and the companion article on *Uber CSRs & Customer Support:
*
*A Shake-Up on the Uber Front*


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I feel violated after every UberPool Ride.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

What I see is it is a world wide complaint report. All of the complaints aren't from passengers. Many seem to be the passengers assaulting the drivers. I would guess, that it is the same in taxi, if not worse with Uber/Lyft because ride share has many more women drivers. My GF was assaulted by a passenger as well. He grabbed her leg and squeezed, he decided to sit in the front seat. She did not file a police report because uber's csr's response to her is they have it taken care of. She didn't proceed to the next step for a few reasons. One, the incident was over, she was able to handle him and put him in his place. Two Uber made it sound that they have taken care of it and nothing further was needed. But reading this article I would say anyone being assaulted through any ride share should file a report with your local authorities. The police will do a better job of tracking and reporting the issues than ride share will. Ride share is going to hide it from law enforcement as they are covering up the truth.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't most go unreported because of a women's Emotional state and/or a family member is involved ???

Clearly I say Yes.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Don't most go unreported because of ........ a family member is involved ???


we talking Uber here....


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I sure hope pax arent emailing Uber when they get raped (or even sexual assualts),instead of calling 911/police first. Seems if there are 50,000+ alleged raped by pax according to this story, there should be at least 50,000 police reports filed as well. I saw all are bogus if they didnt file a police report. No mention of police reports though, so Someone should check out that backend


The tix are in the thousands, NOT 10s of thousands. look at it again


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverX said:


> The tix are in the thousands, NOT 10s of thousands. look at it again


You know that was cleared up 30 posts and many days ago......right?


----------



## tigastt (Mar 1, 2016)

How come drivers can't complain about sex abuse


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> EDIT: its 5,000 rapes, and 6000 assaults. Although I sure hope people dont think that 5,000 instead of 50,000 alleged rapes are okay. That's still a real high number if all these allegations of rape are true. And still would like to know if there are a matching number of police reports to go with the claims
> 
> But you complained to mods about "pokes", smh
> 
> ...


You're on point!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think what the OP is missing here its just a grab of the word rape, it could be a question that someone ask, "how many drivers were accused of rape?" and that would count as 1 case already, correct?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Don't most go unreported because of a women's Emotional state and/or a family member is involved ???
> 
> Clearly I say Yes.


BINGO, BINGO, BINGO!!!!!!!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You know that was cleared up 30 posts and many days ago......right?


Your mindless rush to defend Uber at every opportunity they give you is just going to further the decline of rates. We want Uber to require stricter BG checks and a more respectable driver pool so that it is a more expensive service so that we can make more money. What about this do you fail to compute?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Your mindless rush to defend Uber at every opportunity they give you is just going to further the decline of rates. We want Uber to require stricter BG checks and a more respectable driver pool so that it is a more expensive service so that we can make more money. What about this do you fail to compute?


Feeding the trolls today? Press ignore. Bart dun muck nun senses no mo.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

It just BLOWS MY MIND THE WAY THAT GUY CONSTANTLY TRIES TO DEFEND A COMPANY THAT DOESN'T G-A-F ABOUT HIM. IT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH, WHEN I READ HIS POST.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> It just BLOWS MY MIND THE WAY THAT GUY CONSTANTLY TRIES TO DEFEND A COMPANY THAT DOESN'T G-A-F ABOUT HIM. IT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH, WHEN I READ HIS POST.


If you enjoy being sick to your stomach don't put him on your ignore list. The solution to your problem is just one click away!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> It just BLOWS MY MIND THE WAY THAT GUY CONSTANTLY TRIES TO DEFEND A COMPANY THAT DOESN'T G-A-F ABOUT HIM. IT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH, WHEN I READ HIS POST.


Yeah it's like trying to convince a Republican that their party doesn't have their back. We need Trump to talk to this guy.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Yeah it's like trying to convince a Republican that their party doesn't have their back. We need Trump to talk to this guy.


No politics please.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Your mindless rush to defend Uber at every opportunity they give you is just going to further the decline of rates. We want Uber to require stricter BG checks and a more respectable driver pool so that it is a more expensive service so that we can make more money. What about this do you fail to compute?





KekeLo said:


> It just BLOWS MY MIND THE WAY THAT GUY CONSTANTLY TRIES TO DEFEND A COMPANY THAT DOESN'T G-A-F ABOUT HIM. IT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH, WHEN I READ HIS POST.


I never said I dont want Uber to do stricter drivers check or get more respectible drivers pool. That's fine by me. But most you guys hate Uber so much if a guy who has a job driving pizza gets into an accident on the job yall would come on here and still somehow find a way to blame Uber for it!!!

I just call a spade a spade, or if its not a spade, I declare it as such.I call it like I see, nothing more,nothing less. And if people really think I'm a shill or always defend uber, you should take some time and do some fact checking through my thousands of posts, they clearly arent all pro-uber.

I just dont understand why some of yall hate Uber with such a passion. Just quit, you'll sleep easier at night

Then of course, if you tired of me so called defending Uber all the time, just ignore me, problem solved. But lets say for yall scenario's sake I always defend Uber. Um, is that against the rules? Is that not allowed? You going to go on a public discussion board and think everybody should agree with you? Then pound your fists when people dont side wiht your point of view? Sad, just sad

I'm like Donald Trump, I could go out here and kill somebody, but come on the board here and you guys will still all be my fans, admit it...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I never said I dont want Uber to do stricter drivers check or get more respectible drivers pool. That's fine by me. But most you guys hate Uber so much if a guy who has a job driving pizza gets into an accident on the job yall would come on here and still somehow find a way to blame Uber for it!!!
> 
> I just call a spade a spade, or if its not a spade, I declare it as such.I call it like I see, nothing more,nothing less. And if people really think I'm a shill or always defend uber, you should take some time and do some fact checking through my thousands of posts, they clearly arent all pro-uber.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

THEYRE ALL GUILTY EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM.


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

THEYRE ALL GUILTY. EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Ugh stinks uber got off the hook with this one. Such a potentially damaging leak swept under the rug by Ubers PR engine.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

There are some other points brought up in this story about how Uber responds to these claims that I find troubling.
Mainly, the temporary deactivation of drivers during investigation. 
Article states: _"Company officials also noted that Uber temporarily deactivates the driver partner or rider during the investigation and that Uber's technology sends riders the license plate, make, and color of the car, and the driver's photo and name."_

If riders are misspelling words like rape, using rape as hyperbole (in place of being overcharged), etc. and this flags a CSR to start an investigation does this then prompt a temporary deactivation of driver?? Is Uber forthcoming to the driver about the reason behind this type of temporary deactivation? I would think every driver would want to know this ASAP so they could provide any type of evidence or details to refute.

And, if the allegation proves inconclusive, Uber still takes action against the driver: _"According to Uber's internal documentation, if an investigation into non-consensual sexual contact proves inconclusive, a driver receives a "Final Warning"; only if the investigation is conclusive or if the driver receives a second inconclusive strike is he or she deactivated."_

So, if a pax makes an accusation which is later found to be "inconclusive" the driver is still penalized by being flagged?

thehappytypist, could you shed some insight on this? Is this how it works? 

Based on their own internal documentation of how to address these incidents, it's clear Uber is not just providing a technology platform for drivers and riders to connect. Rather, they have given us one more example that they are, quite intentionally, the gatekeepers of who gets to work and when and engaging in an employer-employee relationship through their use of disciplining behavior with their "driver-partners".


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Send this to the uber lawyer lady over at Uberlawsuit.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow!
> Where did you get the number 50,000?
> Answer: pulled it out of your ass.
> 
> ...


Still way too many !


----------



## Suburban LV (Dec 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> They say there's only been five rapes. There's more than five posted on that screen shot, lol! Only five penetrations? Uber said they are trying everything they can do to provide the best customer safety. Well still no number to call. If your raped the cops have nobody to call. If the driver or passenger assults you, no emergency toll free number ANYWHERE! No fingerprinting background checks, no drug testing, so naw, Uber is not even close to protecting the public. Plus passengers with really low ratings are still able to use Uber. They lie and are a total clown. They only care about making money.


No number to call??

What about 911??


----------



## Suburban LV (Dec 27, 2015)

tigastt said:


> How come drivers can't complain about sex abuse


If you read the screen shots closely, you can see there are driver complaints about passengers sexually assaulting them.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I never said I dont want Uber to do stricter drivers check or get more respectible drivers pool. That's fine by me. But most you guys hate Uber so much if a guy who has a job driving pizza gets into an accident on the job yall would come on here and still somehow find a way to blame Uber for it!!!
> 
> I just call a spade a spade, or if its not a spade, I declare it as such.I call it like I see, nothing more,nothing less. And if people really think I'm a shill or always defend uber, you should take some time and do some fact checking through my thousands of posts, they clearly arent all pro-uber.
> 
> ...


ummm....no.


----------



## Jeffa0 (Jun 2, 2015)

Personally I'd like to see evidence that "ubercab" is even the actual hostname for their "zendesk" operation.

I call bull*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Check out them ticket dates - months or years apart and all over the place... uber's been around for, what, ~1000 - 2000 -DAYS- in ita current leviathan form, give or take?

There should be at least 3 a day, then, and realistically? FAR MORE, since it's wasn't anywhere near as gargantuan an organization for most of its history



chi1cabby said:


> *By Booyah
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarz...pse-at-uber-sex-assault-complaints#.dbqLLVGqw
> 
> ...


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> It just BLOWS MY MIND THE WAY THAT GUY CONSTANTLY TRIES TO DEFEND A COMPANY THAT DOESN'T G-A-F ABOUT HIM. IT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH, WHEN I READ HIS POST.


Hes a troll. He just does it for attention.
He doesnt feel that way. Mom just didnt hug him enough when he was growing up


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tenzo said:


> Hes a troll. He just does it for attention.
> He doesnt feel that way. Mom just didnt hug him enough when he was growing up


Naw, just push your hate for Uber to the side for once in your life. Its sad they way folks have let uber overtake them. Just quit Uber, release that stress.I can easily tell by how people post on here how they let Uber change their life for the worse. Intervention is an option. But quitting is the beginning of the healing process

People who don't agree with you are not trolls


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up a lady last week which she used to hail Uber and she stated she was assaulted by an Uber driver. She said the driver (Armenian) was making sexual advances on her and he touched her leg while she was seating on the passenger side. She started confronting the guy telling him that she would call the cops if he touches her again. She tried to get out but the driver won't stop. She also mentioned the guy offering her money for sex which really pissed her off.

When I asked her why she didn't reported the incident to the police, she said she was too embarrassed to report it to the Police. She said, the stress she went through was unbearable that she just want Uber to deal with him and for her to move on... 

I always tell my lady pax to sit in the back specially if they are all by themselves and or intoxicated. I also have a dashcam just in case they make false accusations.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> I picked up a lady last week which she used to hail Uber and she stated she was assaulted by an Uber driver. She said the driver (Armenian) was making sexual advances on her and he touched her leg while she was seating on the passenger side. She started confronting the guy telling him that she would call the cops if he touches her again. She tried to get out but the driver won't stop. She also mentioned the guy offering her money for sex which really pissed her off.
> 
> When I asked her why she didn't reported the incident to the police, she said she was too embarrassed to report it to the Police. She said, the stress she went through was unbearable that she just want Uber to deal with him and for her to move on...
> 
> I always tell my lady pax to sit in the back specially if they are all by themselves and or intoxicated. I also have a dashcam just in case they make false accusations.


Try to make your last ride of the night a group of drunk guys so you have a solid alibi if a false accusation does come up...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

USArmy31B30 said:


> When I asked her why she didn't reported the incident to the police, she said she was too embarrassed to report it to the Police. She said, the stress she went through was unbearable that she just want Uber to deal with him and for her to move on...
> 
> .


If they want to make a difference, they need to notify police FIRST and foremost: ALWAYS . Then Uber if they want. And agree single ladies should always sit in the back like you said.

Interesting though, apparently it sure didn't stop her from continuing to take Uber... Maybe she need needs to look at the screenshots posted in the OP ??????????????????????


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> If they want to make a difference, they need to notify police FIRST and foremost: ALWAYS . Then Uber if they want. And agree single ladies should always sit in the back like you said.
> 
> Interesting though, apparently it sure didn't stop her from continuing to take Uber... Maybe she need needs to look at the screenshots posted in the OP ??????????????????????


Will you just knock it off already? you have become the definition of an internet troll.

If they want to make a difference.... You clearly don't understand the insanely complicated feelings that come from a sexual assault.

I was trying to avoid putting you on the ignore list but it has become impossible.

Happy Trolling Bart


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I got an 'inappropriate behavior' report on my feedback. Uber never even asked me about it.

It also disappeared before 500 trips completed.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I sure hope pax arent emailing Uber when they get raped (or even sexual assualts),instead of calling 911/police first. Seems if there are 50,000+ alleged raped by pax according to this story, there should be at least 50,000 police reports filed as well. I saw all are bogus if they didnt file a police report. No mention of police reports though, so Someone should check out that backend


Now Bart....Your starting to outkick your coverage. I hope they don't expect you to defend Uber against every accusation. Also, your spelling and grammar are starting to get a little sloppy....Your a better PR guy than that!!!!


----------



## FiveBelow (Dec 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Naw, just push your hate for Uber to the side for once in your life. Its sad they way folks have let uber overtake them. Just quit Uber, release that stress.I can easily tell by how people post on here how they let Uber change their life for the worse. Intervention is an option. But quitting is the beginning of the healing process
> 
> People who don't agree with you are not trolls


FWIW, I do not see you as a troll. I have worked as a CSR for Uber and know how things are handled. I agree with some things that are said here at times and at other times I disagree. You have to be able to keep an open mind and leave your personal feelings out of a lot of the bs. Otherwise, you are biased towards every single thing posted that paints Uber in a negative light. Peace & blessings to all!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Now Bart....Your starting to outkick your coverage. I hope they don't expect you to defend Uber against every accusation. Also, your spelling and grammar are starting to get a little sloppy....Your a better PR guy than that!!!!


Well apparently Uber Kraus thinks its fine that women have no problem notifying Uber via email about rape/assault and loves the big numbers for search results in the screenshots, but throws a fit when I suggest they need to be calling 911/police? Smh make no sense.

And when i actually care 2 craps about the people on this forum, then and only then, will I care about my spellng and grammar on here. Im not here to impress yall. I only readlly worry about and go proofread on legal and financial documents. Do you really think im going to stay on point with my grammar just for yall folk? Gotta be kidding me


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FiveBelow said:


> You have to be able to keep an open mind and leave your personal feelings out of a lot of the bs. Otherwise, you are biased towards every single thing posted that paints Uber in a negative light. Peace & blessings to all!


Clearly about 90% of the people who responded in this topic you have described. The hate blurs their thinking, and will try to pin anything humanly possible on Uber no matter what.

Nice post, but they dont hear you though...


----------



## FiveBelow (Dec 22, 2015)

tigastt said:


> How come drivers can't complain about sex abuse





Suburban LV said:


> If you read the screen shots closely, you can see there are driver complaints about passengers sexually assaulting them.


Drivers have the right to submit a complaint just as a rider does. They are investigated & treated the same, no matter the source. What was not mentioned in the initial article is that the ZenDesk screenshot shows tickets from riders & drivers that related are to the submitted keyword(s). Also, as another former CSR has previously stated in a different thread, not all of the results represent actual reports of rape or sexual abuse. Any time a negative story of that nature hit the news we received inquiries from both riders and drivers wanting updates, questioning safety, etc. Xoxo


----------



## FiveBelow (Dec 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Clearly about 90% of the people who responded in this topic you have described. The hate blurs their thinking, and will try to pin anything humanly possible on Uber no matter what.
> 
> Nice post, but they dont hear you though...


Thanks. It's all good. I have been holding back a lot when reading certain topics but I've had a pretty interesting day today & don't mind adding my $0.02.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well apparently Uber Kraus thinks its fine that women have no problem notifying Uber via email about rape/assault and loves the big numbers for search results in the screenshots, but throws a fit when I suggest they need to be calling 911/police? Smh make no sense.
> 
> And when i actually care 2 craps about the people on this forum, then and only then, will I care about my spellng and grammar on here. Im not here to impress yall. I only readlly worry about and go proofread on legal and financial documents. Do you really think im going to stay on point with my grammar just for yall folk? Gotta be kidding me


 The ya'lls are a nice touch....but remember in Maryland that can be hit or miss!!!! Me? I'm from Queens...Ya'lls is just a Yooz to me!!!!


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Naw, just push your hate for Uber to the side for once in your life. Its sad they way folks have let uber overtake them. Just quit Uber, release that stress.I can easily tell by how people post on here how they let Uber change their life for the worse. Intervention is an option. But quitting is the beginning of the healing process
> 
> People who don't agree with you are not trolls


No Bart....Trolls are trolls!!!!....but your not a troll.....yer sumpin else aint ya????


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

That's the fantastic part about requesting an UberX, you never know what kind of criminal will show up. You might get a rapist, a drug addict, someone with assault charges, a woman beater.... Or if you're really lucky a murderer. It's like your own wheel of fortune.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One thing this post did was bring all the Uber tree jumpers down to a lower branch. 
Of course this is pure BS.
Take a look a the posters. They are pretty much the regular BS posters.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Related article on Uber CSRs:
> 
> *Contracts And Chaos: Inside Uber's Customer Service Struggles*


Uber is a joke. And what's with the entitled brat who wants to make 2 stops? Not trying to sound insensitive or anything, you rushing to meet your wife who's delivering stillborn is non of drivers business. Uber is ride sharing service, not a ambulance, fire truck, cop car, or even a taxi. Driver has every right to decline any ride. If you want to get to your wife quicker, request Uber again at every stop. If you don't want to waste time, don't waste Uber drivers' either.


----------



## Bromius Maximus (Feb 28, 2016)

Out of these 6000 reports containing the word rape, how many are allegations of improper behavior committed by drivers? Just knowing how often the term comes up in helpdesk tickets is pretty worthless.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

these people must want free rides


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone notice that the Zendesk name they use is "ubercab" - thought they were a technology company, not a cab service!?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> I have a dash cam that is utterly useless when it comes to false assault claims. The problem is my cam loops every 3 minutes and will only save recorded data if I push a button. If someone attacks me, I can prove it. But if someone were trying to sue uber via false claim, I'd have no way to prove otherwise unless the pax told me he/she were going to report a bogus assault....which isn't going to happen. As soon as I get more money, I'm going to invest in a cam that loops in 12-24 hour increments. It's really messed up that so many women cry wolf. It makes it harder for the real victims to prove their case isn't fraudulent.


Good point about the dash cam, in case I decide to get one. I probably should... ugh.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Good point about the dash cam, in case I decide to get one. I probably should... ugh.


Something I didn't realize at the time i commented: the dash cam loops every 3 minutes, but saves every loop on the memory card. So depending on size the memory card is, u can save quite a bit of video. Obviously HD video fills up quicker. Get a few cards so you can let a few days pass before you record over them.


----------

